# Let's set up a CHICAGO meet!!



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

we had one at the end of the winter, and now that the summer is DEFINITELY in full swing, let's have a meet up somewhere for the chicago peeps! i'm sure we have some cool setups to share or tweak n tune. anyone wanna help set it up?


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm game, and I will have an install this time around!


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

why not just pick one of the local sound comps and meet up there. 

sound mechanix and defiant audio on fb both do shows in the IL/IN areas.


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

the last show i ever even heard of being in the chicago area was a SLAP show about 7 years ago. how does one even find them anymore? and chicago never had a lot going on. post up some shows and let's meet up!!


----------

